# New bike



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a price check, but I picked up a 2006 TCR C1 today in Atlanta for $2300. List is $3k - I felt like it was a good deal. I was about to pick up an 06 C2 when I called this shop and they said they'd sell a C1 for only a few hundy more. The wheel upgrade, DA rear and upgraded fork made it seem like a good deal.

discuss.


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a few pics:
OK, ok... here we go:

2006 Giant TCR C1 - Medium
Ultegra STI 10-sp w/ D/A rear der.
Carbon fork/steerer tube
Easton Carbon Stem
Carbon seatpost
Fizik Aliante saddle
Kysrium Elite (good training wheels)

Here's some pics after getting the bike home today, pulling off the reflectors, Made in Taiwan stickers, spoke protector, etc., and adding my Speedplay pedals, bottle cages and underseat pack. Sorry for the darkness - it's getting dark out. 

I got out for a short shakedown ride and it really feels great. Wheels spin up nicely, shifts smoothly blah, blah, blah! Now to get it setup with my measurements from Michele's fit process at Free Flite that I did a few years ago and I'll be ready for this coming weeks group rides. 

Wahoooooo!! 




























And the gratuitous Dura/Ace shot:











Thanks Dave @ RB!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

nice rig!


----------



## 105slowrider (Jun 4, 2003)

sweet - can i have it?


----------

